# My Marimo moss wants to go into the tank. Can he?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

My 10 gallon tank is cycling. Ammonia and nitrites are all squirrley right now. Ammonia is around .5 on average, and nitrites just spiked to 5.0 this morning! They are now down to .5 after a pwc. Question is my Marimo moss ball will have been in quarantine for a week tomorrow. Will it be damaged or stressed (or even die?) if I put it in the tank tomorrow, or should I wait until the tank is stable and cycled? My betta and shrimp sure would like to play with it. . . and I think Kermit (the Marimo) is lonely all by himself!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol the moss should be fine, since it's just a plant. You can add it at any time. It may even help the cycling speed up, since it'll use the fish waste and ammonia for food. Pretty much any plant can be added at any time during the cycle, although some fragile ones, like crypts that are prone to melting, should be added after it's finished


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Yea go ahead, plants will help the cycle out.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank goodness! Thank you--I was so eager to put him in there! He's decided not to sink for now, and is cuddling up to the filter. My betta is fascinated, which I knew he would be. (He's a very outgoing guy). I guess I'll just let Kermit drift around until he finds a place he wants to settle, lol.


----------

